# will we be liable for primary school fees & college fees whilst waiting on PR



## MissC2MrsB (Oct 2, 2013)

We hope to live in Perth as longvas myself and kids like the country and feel we can settle .
We are going on a visitors visa - July 2014. Husband has his permanent residents visa, lived there when he was a kid, and if all goes well we are hoping that the kids and I will get our permanent visas maybe the year or so later. 

My Questios are about the kids educations. Our youngest son is 7, will be 8 when we arrive and daughter is 15 - 16 when we arrive.
Our daughter wants to do hair & beauty at college and obviously the little one will have to be in education. 
I think they are entitled to 3 months education on a visitors visa then we are eligible to pay. Is this correct ? If so, is it expensive? Is there colleges and courses my daughter is interested in ? And is anyone aware of the educational facilities in or around the Port Kennedy area ? Both primary schools and colleges! 

I am new to this site, my husband has been wanting us to make this move for over a decade, half his family are in Perth. Its now that the kids & I are really wanting to do the move so I guess the research will be full steam ahead.

Thanks in advance for any advice yous can give me .

Jen


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

They arent 'entitled' and i say it like that because it sounds as if u think its free. Yes u can study for up to 3 months but this would be payable by you. Could be wrong but thats what im getting by reading online about it


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

delete.......


----------

